# Have you ever seen a classical singer kick butt?



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Have you ever seen a classical singer kick butt?

On April 22nd 2013 I took an Aikido test with my co-student Ben and I passed it. I am now one level below black belt which is the highest rank I can be at my age!

The test lasted one hour and twenty minutes and we demonstrated almost 100 techniques. I cut out a lot to get this video down to 2 minutes.

I put some pictures of me at the end from different ages of my Aikido studies starting with 2 years old. I was lucky to have the best teacher ever...my dad!

In the background I put a track of me singing "May it Be" from the movie "Lord of the Rings" originally by Enya. 
My original video for that song where I was an Elven Warrior can be found at 





I also performed "May It Be" live in Switzerland at the Elena House & Thomas Heinz World Music concert in Switzerland last Dec.


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

arts said:


> View attachment 17561
> View attachment 17563
> View attachment 17564
> View attachment 17565
> ...


Very entertaining. By the way: in the unlikely event that we should run into each other, I just want you to know I'm on your side.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

BlazeGlory said:


> Very entertaining. By the way: in the unlikely event that we should run into each other, I just want you to know I'm on your side.


Thank you very much!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I took Aikido when younger and made it to yellow belt(on verge of the orange), so I am impressed. I am a classical singer and I could school a fool at basketball...but nope, I have not really, when you put it that way.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

why do martial arts assume you can grab the arm. it's impossible to grab a boxers jab.

all their propaganda is slowed down. look here's the arm and my other one is just dormant.

you would be knocked out in seconds.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)




----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> I took Aikido when younger and made it to yellow belt(on verge of the orange), so I am impressed. I am a classical singer and I could school a fool at basketball...but nope, I have not really, when you put it that way.


Thank you! I am a classical singer too.  I would love to watch some of your music videos. 
You can find some of my singing videos in the opera and classical music section here.

This is one of my videos:


----------

